# CO2 Art regulator



## Emma.Wakefield (6 Oct 2020)

Hi all,

I was wondering whether anyone could help me out.

I bought this kit (https://www.co2art.eu/collections/c...arium-co2-system-with-new-inline-co2-diffuser) and set up my 30L nano tank on the 5th Sept. I immediately had problems with CO2 escaping where the tubing was joining the neodiffuser and after some back and forth (and purchasing some different tubing from Aquarium Gardens that said 'CO2 Art' on it as opposed to 'Dong 'Ling'), this problem was resolved. Unfortunately, I then noticed that 5 days later, the first gauge that reads the pressure from the cylinder was reading 0 psi, after initially reading 600 psi the day before. It seemed to happen overnight. I was advised by CO2 Art to buy a new cylinder, which I did. I attached it on the 16th Sept and I noticed a few nights ago that again, the first gauge has dropped down to 0 psi after reading over 600 when I first attached it. I was super careful when fitting the regulator to the cylinder and I cannot hear any CO2 escaping. I also assume that there can't be a leak between the bubble counter and the diffuser because it is still diffusing CO2 into the tank just fine and I assume that if there was a leak then the CO2 would be taking the path of least resistance. The bubble counter is set to 1 bubble per second for 10 hours a day (it's on a timer) and the cylinder is 1.5kg, so I can't believe that I have gone through that much CO2 in 3 weeks.

My question is a) has anyone else had this problem and b) could there be a leak on the regulator itself?

I have sent a message to CO2 Art tonight but I am yet to hear back.

Thanks a lot, everyone.

Emma


----------



## noodlesuk (6 Oct 2020)

If it was a high pressure leak, I.e from the bottle you would probably hear it dump lots of gas and it would be very quick.

The gas will try and take the path of least resistance, but if it's only a small leak, you could still see bubble counter operating and diffuser working, but still have a small leak elsewhere.

Check all joints with soapy water. Try and isolate each component, for example turn off the regulator(set to 0) but leave connected. If you see a pressure drop must be faulty reg or bottle connection. If regulator is ruled out, move on to the next connection etc.


----------



## Emma.Wakefield (6 Oct 2020)

Okay, thanks for the reply. I'll have a look when I've got a refill on Thursday and report back!


----------



## MrClockOff (6 Oct 2020)

I have CO2 Art regulator and the same bottle size. My bottle lasts 3months at 1bps


----------



## CooKieS (7 Oct 2020)

I have actually the exact same issue with the same kit....500gr bottle went empty in one week.

Very disapointed for now, couldn't find the leak so I 'm waiting for an co2 refill to try again. 

Never had any issues with with 50bucks chinese reg...


----------



## MrClockOff (7 Oct 2020)

CooKieS said:


> I have actually the exact same issue with the same kit....500gr bottle went empty in one week.
> 
> Very disapointed for now, couldn't find the leak so I 'm waiting for an co2 refill to try again.
> 
> Never had any issues with with 50bucks chinese reg...



very likely they’re using the same Chinese stuff, but their customer service is top shelf. Also they add very decent warranty period.

I think the best way to test the regulator itself for leaks is to close needle valve and the main valve on the bottle and leave it like that overnight. Make photo of the gauges before closing valves and another next day in the morning. Compare values from the pictures. If different then regulator has a leak. Otherwise the leak could be somewhere between needle valve and diffuser.


----------



## CooKieS (7 Oct 2020)

MrClockOff said:


> very likely they’re using the same Chinese stuff, but their customer service is top shelf. Also they add very decent warranty period.
> 
> I think the best way to test the regulator itself for leaks is to close needle valve and the main valve on the bottle and leave it like that overnight. Make photo of the gauges before closing valves and another next day in the morning. Compare values from the pictures. If different then regulator has a leak. Otherwise the leak could be somewhere between needle valve and diffuser.



Yes it's all chinese made, except the solenoid which is made in germany. 

I'll try your method (soap method wasn't effective ), what are you calling the 'main valve'? (left or right gauge)?

Sorry I'm french


----------



## Spamamos (7 Oct 2020)

A good test is to fill a spray bottle with water and washing up liquid. 

Spray it around your fittings - if you get bubbles blowing.. That's where your leak is.


----------



## MrClockOff (7 Oct 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Yes it's all chinese made, except the solenoid which is made in germany.
> 
> I'll try your method (soap method wasn't effective ), what are you calling the 'main valve'? (left or right gauge)?
> 
> Sorry I'm french


by main valve I mean the valve at the top of the gas bottle which keeps gas inside it see the picture (has Food Grade sticker on it)


----------



## Siege (7 Oct 2020)

You can do a pressure test overnight.
close the needle valve and then close the bottle completely. 
The pressure should Stable overnight. If it falls you have a leak.

very rarely does the regulator itself leak.

more likely to be the regulator hasn’t been tightened enough on the bottle.

Hooe that helps.

s.


----------



## john dory (7 Oct 2020)

Mine leaked from one of the gauges.
A dab of thread lock,cured it.


----------



## Emma.Wakefield (7 Oct 2020)

Thanks for all the feedback, everyone. I've picked up a new bottle which I'll put on tomorrow and try to isolate where there is a leak. I'll get back to you with my findings! 

Emma


----------



## CooKieS (8 Oct 2020)

Same here, thanks for the help guys


----------



## Emma.Wakefield (8 Oct 2020)

Hi everyone, so I fitted my new cylinder and sprayed the regulator with soapy water and low and behold, there was a bubble emerging from the bolt where it attaches to the cylinder. I've tightened it up now and hopefully that is mystery solved - thanks for all your help.

How did you get on, CooKieS?

Btw, CO2 Art got back to me and said that they would send out a new regulator but they really did think it was a leak, which it seems like it was!

Cheers all! 

Emma


----------



## Spamamos (9 Oct 2020)

Emma.Wakefield said:


> Hi everyone, so I fitted my new cylinder and sprayed the regulator with soapy water and low and behold, there was a bubble emerging from the bolt where it attaches to the cylinder. I've tightened it up now and hopefully that is mystery solved - thanks for all your help.
> 
> How did you get on, CooKieS?
> 
> ...



Glad you got sorted!

Now to sit back and enjoy the lovely lovely bubbles!


----------



## CooKieS (14 Oct 2020)

Emma.Wakefield said:


> Hi everyone, so I fitted my new cylinder and sprayed the regulator with soapy water and low and behold, there was a bubble emerging from the bolt where it attaches to the cylinder. I've tightened it up now and hopefully that is mystery solved - thanks for all your help.
> 
> How did you get on, CooKieS?
> 
> ...



Well finally got my bottle back and did that thing @Siege  said;



Siege said:


> You can do a pressure test overnight.
> close the needle valve and then close the bottle completely.
> The pressure should Stable overnight. If it falls you have a leak.
> 
> ...



well, the pressure was gone in like 1 minute , I can even hear the leak when putting my ear near the reg....so I'll do the soap test tomorrow and see from where it's coming.


----------



## Andrew Butler (14 Oct 2020)

Emma.Wakefield said:


> I fitted my new cylinder and sprayed the regulator with soapy water and low and behold, there was a bubble emerging from the bolt where it attaches to the cylinder. I've tightened it up now and hopefully that is mystery solved - thanks for all your help.


Two things many people don't realise are:
-You shouldn't have to tighten the connection anything like as tight as many people do, just tighten until you feel resistance. (too much force will damage the washers )
-The washer supplied is only intended for a couple of uses, they will do more but can and do fail. There are ones available elsewhere, made from a different material but I can't remember exactly what that is so will have to check; these are intended for more that a few uses.

Then link is for the replacements CO2 art offer, the same as supplied for the standard fittings, without adapters.
https://www.co2art.co.uk/collection...washer-replacement-for-co2-aquarium-regulator

Interested to hear back @CooKieS hopefully it will be a simple one.


----------



## CooKieS (17 Oct 2020)

Hi there,

Finally I seem to have solved the problem, leak was situated at the bottle to reg part where the O-ring is, I had to tighten this connection VERY strongly in order to avoid leak. Then I've closed the main valve and waited for 24hours to see if the pressure was stable, and it hasn't moved since so...please guys at co2 art, make some notice telling us this needs to be tighten very STRONGLY to avoid leaks. 

The whole kit looks very solid but this system with the O-ring, I don't like it, I mean my 50bucks chinese reg has an integrated o-ring and you could tighten it to the bottle by hand without any leaks...


----------



## Luketendo (17 Oct 2020)

I had the same thing, had to tighten mine a lot.


----------



## Andrew Butler (17 Oct 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Finally I seem to have solved the problem, leak was situated at the bottle to reg part where the O-ring is, I had to tighten this connection VERY strongly in order to avoid leak. Then I've closed the main valve and waited for 24hours to see if the pressure was stable, and it hasn't moved since so...please guys at co2 art, make some notice telling us this needs to be tighten very STRONGLY to avoid leaks.
> 
> The whole kit looks very solid but this system with the O-ring, I don't like it, I mean my 50bucks chinese reg has an integrated o-ring and you could tighten it to the bottle by hand without any leaks...


From what I understand your problem is most likely the washer itself, these are NOT intended to last forever and NOT intended to be over-tightened.
Hand tighten them, then just a final 'nip' up with a spanner, nothing more. The Fibre ones supplied are good for a few uses but can, and do fail if you keep on using them, as you know.
I'd suggest it's time to replace your washer @CooKieS I'll put the link below again for anyone reading. Get in touch with CO2art for clarification and to reassure yourself if in doubt.
https://www.co2art.co.uk/collection...washer-replacement-for-co2-aquarium-regulator

There is a Neoprene / Rubber version I mentioned before but I need to find the exact product information before I publish details. Even these aren't intended to last forever as the material degrades over time, just like the rubber will inside your Chinese regulator and I'd replace these annually to avoid any mishaps.


----------



## CooKieS (17 Oct 2020)

Forgot to say, my reg is brand new @Andrew Butler ....


----------



## Andrew Butler (17 Oct 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Forgot to say, my reg is brand new @Andrew Butler ....


I'd get in touch then and see what they say. Maybe your washer was faulty to begin with? I always have some spare but know people make them last forever not knowing this.


----------



## hypnogogia (17 Oct 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> You shouldn't have to tighten the connection anything like as tight as many people do, just tighten until you feel resistance. (too much force will damage the washers


Mine can’t even be tightened with a spanner as it’s not hexagonal, but round and ribbed.  Only needs hand tightening,


----------



## CooKieS (17 Oct 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> I'd get in touch then and see what they say. Maybe your washer was faulty to begin with? I always have some spare but know people make them last forever not knowing this.



they were 2 of them in the box, tried both,
No difference. I think it’s just the way it’s made. What are the others co2 art reg users saying?


----------



## CooKieS (17 Oct 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> Mine can’t even be tightened with a spanner as it’s not hexagonal, but round and ribbed.  Only needs hand tightening,



same on my chinese one


----------



## CooKieS (17 Oct 2020)

Luketendo said:


> I had the same thing, had to tighten mine a lot.



glad to hear


----------



## Andrew Butler (19 Oct 2020)

CooKieS said:


> What are the others co2 art reg users saying?


Interested to hear. 
Maybe worth asking CO2art and see what answer they give you also.


CooKieS said:


> same on my chinese one


Is this a fibre type washer or a rubber washer / O-Ring?


----------

